# Aquatic shops in North-East...



## XFile (Apr 13, 2008)

I'll be bringing my fish tank up from Leamington Spa to where I'm now living in Stockton in the next couple of weeks and was wondering if you guys could recommend some good Aquatic shops around the Stockton On Tees area.

The fish tank will be setup as a standard community tank so I'll be looking at Black Mollys, Red-Tailed Black Sharks, Sword Tails, Clown Loaches, Pleco etc... I've also seen Congo Frogs before and would like one of these in the tank.. 

The only place I've been to so far is on Mill Lane in Billingham - its a pretty small shop and to be honest when I was there didn't have a lot of variety...


Any suggestions appreciated :thumbs:


----------



## mariusz (May 11, 2008)

Sure mate..

In billingham there are 2 on mill lane

Billingham aquatics and pet mania, i have used both and worked in one.


----------



## exotic reptile housing (Jul 12, 2007)

yes mate highly recommend pet mania, quality corals and fish, also check out the reptile room part of petmania a couple of doors away, but basically we aint got many lfs in the north east


----------



## XFile (Apr 13, 2008)

mariusz said:


> Sure mate..
> 
> In billingham there are 2 on mill lane
> 
> Billingham aquatics and pet mania, i have used both and worked in one.





exotic reptile housing said:


> yes mate highly recommend pet mania, quality corals and fish, also check out the reptile room part of petmania a couple of doors away, but basically we aint got many lfs in the north east


Thanks guys - the reptile shop on Mill Lane is where I got my adult corn from and I can confirm its a fantastic place :2thumb: I've not been into the petmania part a couple of doors down yet but will have a look today...

The aquatics shop next door to the reptile shop I thought was ok, just a little small and lacking variety...

If need be I don't mind driving further a field - say within half-hours drive of Stockton for a good aquatics shop...


----------



## mariusz (May 11, 2008)

Pet mania is about the best imo...


----------



## XFile (Apr 13, 2008)

Cheers matey - on my way now to take a look


----------



## exotic reptile housing (Jul 12, 2007)

update when you get back, i am also popping down petmania for a browse and maybe a purchase or two lol, the guys name is chris very helpful indeed


----------



## XFile (Apr 13, 2008)

Ok - just got back... 

Again wasn't impressed with Billingham Aquatics... very cramped and dark in the shop and the fish tanks dull and not the cleanest I've seen by a long way... A lot of the tanks had numerous fish in but very few labelled so you couldn't see what they were...

On the flip side I was very impressed with PetMania - a very spacious area towards the back of the shop - all fish tanks well lit and clean... plenty of variety of fish and quite a few available as deals - ie. buy five and get one free... I think I'll definately be getting my fish from PM out of the two...

Didn't see Congo Frogs in either though and only Billingham Aquatics had x1 Red Tailed Black Shark which was tiny... PM had the albino ones but I'm not so keen on those...

I guess its just a case of popping across once a week as I guess they get different fish in all the time...

If anyone else has recommendations around the area then feel free to suggest - with the nicer weather it'd be nice to have a drive out


----------



## exotic reptile housing (Jul 12, 2007)

you could try mostly marines in peterlee but last time i went in there it was pathetic i think it had one dead blood shrimp and a disfigured clown but did have a really brightly coloured mantis shrimp in there if you want to put that in your tank.:rotfl:....

was there a torch coral in pet mania by any chance been waiting on getting one from them


----------



## XFile (Apr 13, 2008)

exotic reptile housing said:


> you could try mostly marines in peterlee but last time i went in there it was pathetic i think it had one dead blood shrimp and a disfigured clown but did have a really brightly coloured mantis shrimp in there if you want to put that in your tank.:rotfl:....
> 
> was there a torch coral in pet mania by any chance been waiting on getting one from them


lol - think I'll pass on the Mantis Shrimp :lol2:

Not sure on the coral as I was only looking at the tropical setups as opposed to the marine setup... Although I did sneak a look at some of the marine fish and was very impressed... :2thumb:


----------



## bash (Aug 15, 2008)

XFile said:


> I'll be bringing my fish tank up from Leamington Spa to where I'm now living in Stockton in the next couple of weeks and was wondering if you guys could recommend some good Aquatic shops around the Stockton On Tees area.
> 
> The fish tank will be setup as a standard community tank so I'll be looking at Black Mollys, Red-Tailed Black Sharks, Sword Tails, Clown Loaches, Pleco etc... I've also seen Congo Frogs before and would like one of these in the tank..
> 
> ...


 Hi there is a good aquatic shop in stokesley at strikes garden centre run by maidenhead aquatics there is a huge variety of fish to choose from and there is also teesside koi on the primrose hill industrial estae in stockton near the post office sorting office. I hope this will be off good use to you good luck


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Probably a bit far but I was really impressed with Cyber Aquatics in Gateshead both times I went.

They've more marine stuff than tropical though.


----------

